# Flickering lights in my duplex



## Komodo (Dec 20, 2015)

For a few days now the lights in my duplex are flickering slightly. It’s not constant and not severe. It also affects the two apartments, up and down each with its own main electrical panel from outside. Does this mean the problem is in my duplex or is it the electric company? I feel it’s the electric company because the upper and lower apartments have their own main electrical panel. 

The electric company says they need at least two complaints to send someone for this problem. They don’t seem to think it’s an emergency.

Should I call an electrician now or see if someone else calls in the neighborhood? I don’t want a fire.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Call an electrician, they specialize in this sort of thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you rent, call your landlord.




Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 










We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

